

How to tie world's fastest shoelace knot - bootload
http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm

======
jey
_Premature optimization is the root of all evil._ -Donald Knuth

~~~
bayareaguy
So the love of money placed before the love of God is premature optimization?

------
wallflower
Related - a visual trick but amusing nonethless:
[http://www.metacafe.com/watch/360289/david_blaines_self_tyin...](http://www.metacafe.com/watch/360289/david_blaines_self_tying_shoelace_revealed/)

------
whacked_new
Surprisingly interesting. You look at it and think, oh, of course it was a
square knot, how come I didn't think of that? These things are so common and
motorized that nobody cares to think of another way to do it.

------
ivankirigin
this should free up at least 30 minutes of my day

~~~
mojuba
How many legs do you have?

------
dreish
I've been using Ian's Secure Knot from the same site for a few years now,
after my slippery-shoelace problem reached such crisis proportions that I
preferred to spend an hour Googling for, and learning, a better knot, than
having to keep retying my shoelaces.

The new knot has never once accidentally come undone, and is about as quick to
tie and untie as the Standard Knot -- maybe even a little faster.

------
dcurtis
There's something abnormal about having a site dedicated to shoelaces.

Anyway, this knot will shave about 5.5 seconds off my daily commute. Thanks!

------
hollywoodcole
Loafers FTW!

------
cdr
This is the kind of hack you can really appreciate.

